# OpenSSL patches for (CVE-2022-0778)



## suntzu00 (Mar 15, 2022)

OpenSSL patches are available for (12.2, 12.3 and 13.0) relating to (CVE-2022-0778)


			https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv/20220315.txt
		


`freebsd-update fetch install`


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 16, 2022)

I did a buildworld installworld for this and it broke wpa_supplicant on 13-STABLE...`wpa_supplicant -dd -Dbsd -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf` [ the verbose mode] has hints but nothing a non expert like I can hope to resolve at the command line...


----------



## sko (Mar 16, 2022)

jb_fvwm2 said:


> 13-STABLE [...] a non expert like I



A non-expert shouldn't run STABLE


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 16, 2022)

Well, a non-expert in wpa_supplicant debugging.  [ I ran current for years ]... fortunately back up using ethernet.
................
just noticed new usb-related git files: xhci updated, in case it is relevant in the future.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 20, 2022)

suntzu00 said:


> … relating to (CVE-2022-0778)
> https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv/20220315.txt
> `freebsd-update fetch install` …



Thanks, also FreeBSD-SA-22:03.openssl

Add the _Solved_ prefix, if you like.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 20, 2022)

jb_fvwm2 said:


> … broke wpa_supplicant on 13-STABLE …



Please, is this still an issue? If so, which build?

`uname -aKU`


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 20, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Please, is this still an issue? If so, which build?
> 
> `uname -aKU`


I closed the bugzilla report this morning because `ldd wpa_supplicant` showed two or so missing libraries. I copied them over from GhostBSD and per vermaden's troubleshooting page got wlan0 back up as a proof of concept, but as this issue caused me to buy and use a 25 foot ethernet cable instead, the actual cause [ probably buildworld 
workarounds here] is unknown as I've run out of time at least in the present. Thanks for helping!


----------

